# Trailer Hitch on TT?



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has put a hitch on thier TT?

I have a motorcycle trailer and would need to tow it to the track a few times?

GVW of trailer and bike would be about 1000lbs.

I know I know,, silly question,,, but maybe somone has done this.

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Not permitted on a TT.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

R5T said:


> Not permitted on a TT.


Talk about a way to get your membership to the club revoked!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a hidden receiver hitch custom fabricated behind the bumper of Gen I TT by a local shop years ago. He specifically made me sign a release that it was for a bike rack only, NOT for towing. I see here that Curt makes one for Gen II TT's that might fit your needs: http://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2010_Audi_TT.htm
I am not a "purist" I guess but I regularly haul bikes in and on my TT-RS. I go ride in many cool places, why wouldn't I want to take my cool car to get there?


----------



## TTS Girl (Sep 30, 2010)

I have the Curt hitch installed on my TTS for my tire trailer for autoX (you gotta do what you gotta do), and built a custom trailer from Harbor Freight's by Haul-Master (not sure the weight limit, easy check on its site though). Never had a problem, and it was easy bolt on install. Only thing is once its on, its on, but not too big of an eyesore bc it doesn't stick out past your bumper. If you also want a pic of the hitch itself installed let me know:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100452098602628&l=1b1a532a35

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100452098642548&l=fd73bce469


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Someone posted a pic of a Mk2 TT that had a trailer hitch. Might have even been an Audi test mule.


----------



## agranger (May 22, 2002)

Yep... it's a shot of the Gen 3 mule. I'd like it for the same track-toy trailer (track tires, tools, cooler, etc) mentioned above.

And a pic of a trailer similar to what I'd like to have to tow my track supplies:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There are some possibilities to transport bike's with a TT, this is the best i have seen.


----------



## modernborn (Sep 1, 2014)

*Need a picture of the how you got the hitch installed on your TT*



TTS Girl said:


> I have the Curt hitch installed on my TTS for my tire trailer for autoX (you gotta do what you gotta do), and built a custom trailer from Harbor Freight's by Haul-Master (not sure the weight limit, easy check on its site though). Never had a problem, and it was easy bolt on install. Only thing is once its on, its on, but not too big of an eyesore bc it doesn't stick out past your bumper. If you also want a pic of the hitch itself installed let me know:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100452098602628&l=1b1a532a35
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100452098642548&l=fd73bce469



I have a 2012 tt and would like to get a hitch, so I would like to see how they did it underneath or what they bolted it to as everyone in ohio is saying it cannot be done. driving me crazy , can you help thank you

My name is mitchel


----------

